# First try at panning



## KreGg (Dec 8, 2011)

Today I just tried my first shot at panning pictures. I had fun with it, though I took around 200 and came back with just 4 or 5 where I could keep the cars or motorcycles sharp enough...  hehe

Anyway, what you think of this one?

Any tips on cropping it better or so?
Btw this was tougher than usual, since I was shooting it on an angle, from my apartment balcony.
Next time I will try to go on the same level as the cars.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 9, 2011)

Still haven't quite got it...for proper panning, the car should be sharp, however, it is still a little fuzzy here.  Not sure what speed you shot this at, but you might want to consider increasing it.  Depending on the speed of the car, shutter speeds on 1/1000 or 1/2000 may not be unrealsitic.  Keep on trying, I do think that you are on the right track...HTH.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## KreGg (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks WesternGuy
This was shot at 1/8. The cars were not really speeding, due to a stopped old truck just a few meters after. I guess they were going around 50-60km/h.

I tried going above, with 1/30 or faster, but i thought the shutter was too fast for getting a nice background blurred.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

Did you crop a lot of the photo?  If you did, that is the reason 1/30 isnt blurry enough.  If you actually really zoomed in, 1/30 or 1/40 is plenty slow.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

this one is 1/60 and the car wasnt even that fast


----------



## KreGg (Dec 9, 2011)

hmmm strange... 
I did not do much cropping, just a tiny bit. And I had my lens zoomed in at its most, 75mm.

My settings were 1/8, 2.8 apertures and ISO 100 on the 75mm end. I was probably around 30 meters or so from the cars...
I will try with 1/60 or 1/30-40 and see what I get.

Do I have to turn the camera very strong, like fast? I think I tried doing it more smoothly...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

No, you just have to make sure the subject is always on the same spot on your view.  Take this for an example.  I took this with 5 second shutter.  I stayed still and always on the same spot of the frame because the camera is moving with me.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 9, 2011)

Find a point on the vehicle and try to hold the center focus point at that place.  I bipod will help greatly.

Some tips:

&#8220;Tips for Panning Photography&#8221; « Photofocus

Tips for Panning Photos

Photography Tips - Panning and Focussing

6 Tips to Improve Your Panning Photography | Improve Photography


----------



## KreGg (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats a really cool picture Schwettylens.
Yeah I know I gotta keep it in frame, but with 1/8 shutter speed, I have to keep it in frame more time, thus turning the camera more smoothly.
With faster shutter speeds, then I just need to turn it much faster, and still keep the subject in the same part of the frame.

thanks for the links jake. Gonna have a look.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

KreGg, lets say you are shooting a car going one direction at 50mph.  Doesnt matter if you shoot with 1/8 or 1/60, your panning should be the same because you need to track the car.  The faster the shutter, the less error you might have (but less background blur).  So you still turn it as fast on either scenario.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> No, you just have to make sure the subject is always on the same spot on your view.  Take this for an example.  I took this with 5 second shutter.  I stayed still and always on the same spot of the frame because the camera is moving with me.


It's all blurry and stuff...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

I dare you take a better one with 5 sec shutter.  I tried it again last time I flew and failed miserably.



Derrel said:


> It's all blurry and stuff...


----------



## KreGg (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> KreGg, lets say you are shooting a car going one direction at 50mph.  Doesnt matter if you shoot with 1/8 or 1/60, your panning should be the same because you need to track the car.  The faster the shutter, the less error you might have (but less background blur).  So you still turn it as fast on either scenario.



Hmm true.
I guess what I was thinking of was having to track the car for less time, with a fast shutter speed. But got confused.


----------



## KreGg (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey I tried some new panning. I think I got it better this time. See what you guys think:

#1





#2


----------



## jonathon94 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol looks like the guy is wondering "Why is that guy taking my photo?"


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2011)

Still not quite there. Proper camera holding technique is huge for panning. Elbows tucked up under you, stand with your feet shoulder width apart, knees slightly bent, etc. Same stance as a golf swing, or batting stance. Don't be afraid to grip the camera harder, don't treat it like a delicate flower here, you need to really get a good grip on it, and use your elbows and face as 3 point of contact to hold it still against your body. When panning, DONT move your feet, it's all in the hips and waist. Smooth, steady rotation. Have the camera on continuous shooting mode to get multiple photos during the pan, and FOLLOW THROUGH. Start following the subject a few seconds before you plan to start shooting, and then keep panning with it after you've taken your last shot. Just like shooting a gun, or a golf swing. Follow through is key. Sometimes 1/200th of a second is more than fast enough to get a good blur, it depends on how fast the subject is going, how far you are from them, and how far they are from the background you are trying to blur, among other things. 

Here is a shot I took over the summer at 1/125th, subject was going MAYBE 20 mph:






Heres a Drawing of the corner (I know, I'm a real picasso):


----------



## KreGg (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Destin, that's a lot of good advice there.
and nice shot you've got there. Gonna try those techniques soon.


----------



## ewick (Jan 30, 2012)

I like panning as well, but i tend to go for the more controlled environment. I use a rig to get it as close as possible to achieve the look I want. now i just have to work on my post edit. I tried posting a pic along with my reply but not sure how to do that. just keep shooting and you'll figure it out.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you've got the idea, just keep practicing. 

The very first decent photograph I ever took was a panning shot (I didn't even know that's what it was called... I just wanted a photo of my favorite NASCAR driver lol). It's a lot of fun once you get the hang of it


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 30, 2012)

125 mm with a 70-200 1/20th sec @f25 steady hands, elbows against body
Just a shot I took of one of my old co-workers going by near where I live.
Yes folks, I used to drive these things.


----------



## ewick (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, im back and i figuered how to post a pic. like i was saying...it all depends on what you are trying to catch in motion. I rig up my cars so I have more control. I saw your photo you posted and while there in no wrong way of shooting i always prefer to shoot facing the driver door just incase i want to include the driver. best of luck to you and hope we helped. Happy shooting.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ewick (Feb 11, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> 125 mm with a 70-200 1/20th sec @f25 steady hands, elbows against body
> Just a shot I took of one of my old co-workers going by near where I live.
> Yes folks, I used to drive these thi




excellent work. that is a prime example of a panning shot. i applaud you sir.


----------



## JohnYoga (Feb 13, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> this one is 1/60 and the car wasnt even that fast



This is an awesome shot! Schwettylens! Can you please give the Aperture and ISO? John


----------

